# Our journey so far



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

I wrote a post earlier and lost it! It was about our journey so far and the whole mix of emotions we have experienced. We are continuing our journey a while longer and are being realistic. If our dream does come true we know we will have found a very special, life long friend, that for us is crucial. I ended my post earlier with these words...

My heart is sometimes very sad
at the thought that my DH may never become a dad
However I always try and face each day
in a happy and positive way...

We consider ourselves very fortunate to share our life together as soul mates, happy and contented and are very proud of my daughter (now 20) from my first marriage. We also have the adorable Lupin (our rescue Beagle) in our lives.
My motto is and I frimly believe
"Having a dream keeps you alive, facing the challenges makes life worth living"
Our surrogacy journey of 18 months is relatively short compared to many and we have learnt a lot along the way and experienced the extreme Hi's and Lo's. 
If it's meant to be.....  
Thanks for "listening"


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi KLC
I like your motto, very good , I hope your continued journey proves to complete your family 

I wish you all the best, and may your wish come true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you Jo you are very kind   xx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi KLC,

That's such a lovely message, full of hope and acceptance. 

Thanks for sharing your journey.

Gen xOx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hy Hun

Good to see you here.

Keep your chin up.
LOve Sabreena


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i sincerely wish you all the best with your journey
love nicXX


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Gen, Sabreena & Nic,
Your support means a lot thank you loads x x

Sabreena - Hope you are doing ok, we must chat soon x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Karen,
Don't give up hope. We waited 2 and a half years before we met our surro, and you know how gorgous the result of that is.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks all, we approach 2008 with every hope of fulfilling our dream although the pain that we may not at times is unbearable
Have a great christmas everyone!
May all your dreams come true in 2008!!
Lots of love and christmas wishes xxx


----------

